# Hirsch Offers Adelco Pro Cure Electric Conveyor Dryer



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Adelco Pro-Cure dryers, available from Hirsch Solutions, bring the economy, efficiency and eco-friendly technology developed for Adelco’s gas textile dryers to electric textile conveyor dryers. The new line builds on the incorporation of oven feed and exit hoods in Adelco’s dual and roll-to-roll dryers with an advanced airflow and exhaust system allowing enhanced curing and cleaner operation. 

Unique built-in hood extraction helps prevent fumes from escaping into the work environment as products enter and exit the oven. There is also an integral exhaust connected from the top of the dryer with an easily adjustable outlet valve. All new Eco Extractor+ technology uses more clean filtered air while extracting 100 percent more contaminated air and fumes and maintaining energy efficiency.

Increased airflow through the garment provides greater penetration for faster curing and to promote washfastness. And a vacuum pulldown stabilizes delicate fabrics or transfer paper, preventing them from being lifted or flipped by the high-velocity jet-air curing technology. Reduced energy consumption makes for low running costs.

The Pro-Cure dryer also features a new touchscreen interface for easier navigation and faster response. Cleaning is simple. Removable end panels are easily accessible, and the lint filter is removable from either side of the dryer, with no replacement required. The fine filtration system can be cleaned quickly while the dryer is running, without replacing the filters.

Suitable for all digital and conventional textile ink systems, the Pro-Cure line is available in a variety of belt widths with any length oven. All models are 220-volt, 3-phase.

To learn more, go to https://hsi.la/procure
For more information, go to www.HSI.us. Contact Hirsch Solutions at 800-394-4426 or email: [email protected].


----------

